# Access Abfragen Problem mit isError()



## Perlmann (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

 in einer Abfrage, die mit Datumwerten rechnet werden Zeilen geliefert, die aufgrund leerer Datum-Spalten in einigen Fällen das Ergebnis "#Fehler" liefert. Diese Zeilen werden dennoch benötigt.

 In einer weiteren Funktion soll aber untersucht werden, OB die Funktion einen Fehler liefert. Die Funktion IsError "weigert sich" und liefert ebenfalls #Fehler.

Hat jemand eine alternative Idee?

Beste Grüße
Phil


----------



## larryson (3. Juli 2007)

Du könntest mit der NZ-Funktion die fehlerhaften Spalten erstmal sichtbar machen bzw. mit einem Wert versehen. Nach diesem Wert kannst Du dann filtern oder Auswertungen ziehen.


----------



## Perlmann (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo
herzlichen Dank für den Hinweis ;-)
Gruß
Phil


----------

